# i need a siggy........please



## cougar32d (May 8, 2008)

i need a siggy,can someone please help!


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2008)

Everybody wants....But maybe some more details hum...?


----------



## cougar32d (May 8, 2008)

maybe something with the m1a1 abrams, i'm currently a tanker in the us army


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2008)

Let me see....


----------



## DBII (May 8, 2008)

tank, tank, tank, tank. I have photos of M1s on a night tank table...... That would make a nice siggy. I wish I had them on a CD.

DBII


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2008)

Here is my quick attempt.


----------



## Njaco (May 8, 2008)

And a couple quick ones from me. Wurger has better fonts.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 8, 2008)

Ooooooooooooooooooo.....I'm sorta partial to either Wurger's #1 or Njaco's #2. .....which, of course, leaves me wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiide open to all sorts of potty humor.


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2008)

Good job Njaco.I have been thinking about using the pic from your project.But I have given it up.Because when resized it didn't look so good.Anyway in the size it is looking great friend.


----------



## A4K (May 9, 2008)

I agree with RA, of Wojtek's I would say either 1 or 3, and I do like Chris's 'no.2' (not this type!  ) aswell.. 

Great stuff guys! (I would say 'great job', but in scotland that would open up alot of potty joke possibilities too !!)


----------



## Njaco (May 9, 2008)

What's wrong with my #2? I'll have you know my #2 is in museums all across this country (and a few Burger Kings )


----------



## starling (May 9, 2008)

I am a 30 a day man,but i do smoke my pipe when necessary.Starling.


----------



## cougar32d (May 9, 2008)

wow, thanks guys these are great. i'll keep one of each because i can't decide, and i'll just rotate them out. thanks again!


----------



## cougar32d (May 9, 2008)

now if i can just get it to save.


----------



## A4K (May 9, 2008)

You sure you don't do orders for mcD's too, Chris ?? Bloody terrible burgers..


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (May 9, 2008)

sorry if I'm late but I've been working here's a few i did up but i think I'm a bit late


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2008)

Fantastic Scooter.The sign is very impressive.


----------



## DBII (May 9, 2008)

You know how to get an old tanker excited. Nice Siggy guys.

DBII
clank, clank, I'm a tank


----------



## cougar32d (May 9, 2008)

old tanker?....like as in m-60....or m-48 maybe?.........thanks for the sigs guys,now i can't get it to load.


----------



## DBII (May 9, 2008)

I missed the M48s but some friends had them. I was on the M60A1, M60A3, and one of the first to be trained on the M1s. I had an LTC that was even on the M60A2. I am an old ACR guy, I was trained as a Scout and a Tanker. I did everything. ITV, Bradleys, M113s. I even had papers for 1/4 ton, 21/2, HEMMIT, Hummer, Blazers, 5ton. While in the Cbt Engr I had 5 ton dump trucks, D7 dozer and an Engt vechile that I do not remember the name of. I would love to go through the tank tables again. 

DBII


----------



## cougar32d (May 9, 2008)

i'll remember the day i earned my tanker boots for the rest of my life! i love shooting table 8


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2008)

cougar32d said:


> ,now i can't get it to load.



Do you have any problems with this?


----------



## cougar32d (May 9, 2008)

i keep getting the message " unable to save picture" even after reducing the size, don't know what to do now.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (May 10, 2008)

did you try mine i made sure you didn't have to resize 'em


----------



## Njaco (May 10, 2008)

Didn't know if these were ok but I tried to resize them. Wurger do you want a clean copy without fonts?


----------



## cougar32d (May 10, 2008)

nothings working........i've got to be doing something wrong,but i don't know


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 10, 2008)

cougar32d said:


> nothings working........i've got to be doing something wrong,but i don't know



I tried something on the mod board - do a test post


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2008)

cougar32d said:


> i keep getting the message " unable to save picture" even after reducing the size, don't know what to do now.



Hi Cougar32d ,


Here you are a link to my post on how to set a pic as a siggy.Follow it please.I hope it will help you.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/si...-sig-avatar-test-thread-continued-795-47.html


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Didn't know if these were ok but I tried to resize them. Wurger do you want a clean copy without fonts?



Yep it would be appreciated the most.


----------



## cougar32d (May 10, 2008)

lets see if this works


----------



## cougar32d (May 10, 2008)

flyboy....you rock! thanks everybody!


----------



## Njaco (May 10, 2008)

Ok, Wurger, here is an unretouched pic. Wish I had some good fonts with this Gimp. I've realized that feature is very lacking in this program.


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2008)

THX Njaco.When I get back home I download it.


----------



## Njaco (May 11, 2008)

Now here is a question - and maybe I am mistaken.

When a sig is posted, doesn't it appliy to all posts present and past? I've noriced that while some of Cougar's posts have that new sigg, some don't.


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2008)

Hum... interesting.Always when you change your siggy all your post both old nad new should have the new sign.I don't know what it depends on. In Couguar's case the system could mark down the date when the siggy was set.And therefore his old posts haven't had the siggy displayed.When he set the new one all his post that have been signed with the previous siggy so far, can be signed with this.But these initial ones without his siggy won't be still unsigned.
But it is my theory only.


----------



## ju87 (May 25, 2008)

Yeah I need a sig myself. I want to use this photo but its too big. Every photo I try to use from my file says it can't be found. Can someone help me here?






ju87


----------



## Lucky13 (May 25, 2008)

Isn't that Rudel's bird of prey?


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2008)

ju87 said:


> Yeah I need a sig myself. I want to use this photo but its too big. Every photo I try to use from my file says it can't be found. Can someone help me here?



Hi Ju87,

The size of your pic is correct.it is 500 X 298 pixels.The problem is with trying to set it as a siggy.Try to follow the instruction,please.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/si...-sig-avatar-test-thread-continued-795-47.html


----------

